# $549 921 or free HD Tivo



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Moved from 921 Support to Dish DVR forum. - *Holtz*_


----------



## MI_SAT (Jul 21, 2004)

Who is offering the free HDTIVO? I might actually jump on that if they can arrange for installation.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Ultimate Electronics has an ad here for a HD receiver (TS360 pictured), 80 gig D*TiVo and base receiver $449.84 before rebates, FREE after rebates. Of course new customers only, usual 1 Yr. commitment.


----------



## MI_SAT (Jul 21, 2004)

I searched on the Ultimate Electronics site, but did not find the deal you were talking about. The TS360 featured on their site is clear that it does NOT include a DVR. sgt940's post implies to me that the HD unit includes a TIVO.

In any event, when I read "HDTIVO," I assumed it meant the all-in-one HD/TIVO. I had my doubts that such a unit would be given away free (after rebates), so that's why I asked who was offering the deal. The best price I've seen on the HDTIVO is $899 through Value Electronics.

As usual, if it seems too good to be true...


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Same ad I saw it was a bit mis-leading as it had all three stacked like they were all direct recievers.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

sgt940 said:


> Same ad I saw it was a bit mis-leading as it had all three stacked like they were all direct recievers.


They are all Directv receivers but you have to read the advertisement not assume what it says :lol:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I just came back from getting the Ultimate ( Soundtrack) deal for my brother in law. It is a Samsung 360 HD receiver, RCA 70 hour DirecTivo, standard RCA receiver along with the triple lnb dish installed free after rebates.

He was able to upgrade to the HD DirecTivo HDVR 250 for $700.00. In other words he got a $300.00 credit for the Samsung toward the HD DirecTivo.

Pretty good deal, that runs through tomorrow!!


----------

